# Help removing Bradford Pear stains on concrete



## Michigander (Oct 11, 2011)

I belatedly cut down a 30 foot tall Bradford pear tree because of the terrible berries that get everywhere. I said belatedly because I should have cut it down when I first bought this house. Long story but take it from me NEVER PLANT A BRADFORD PEAR. In doing so I dropped the top of the tree that was full of berries in my nice white concrete driveway. My driveway looked like a red wine grape truck dumped a load of grapes there and there is a 30' section of the driveway that is stained from the berries. The stain has turned black in 1 week. I tried to scrub it off with just plain water and a stiff broom, but the stain still persists. I also have a lesser problem with my sidewalk which is grey decorative pavers. I was hoping to find advice on the internet but google, and bing and youtube got me nowhere.
Knowing all the talent on this site, I thought you might be able to help. 
Any experience and suggestions would be appreciated. 
Thanks,
John


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

Bleach


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

TSP or muriatic acid come to mind. Most likely power washed after the application.


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

We had a Bradford Pear near the front porch. After one season I took it out. What a mess it was. I have now planted 4 Chinese Pistachio trees. They are fruitless and have a wonderful fall color.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Bleach then pressure wash it off. Going to take some time and it will be slow. I do my driveway min us heavy stains every other year and it usually takes a few evenings of chipping away at it.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

What ever you use to remove the stain ( I favour the M-Acid soak, then power wash off) get a bucket od concrete sealer. You will need to reseal the surface of the concrete. Unless you want it to turn to gravel in a few years…

BTW: IF the concrete had been properly sealed in the first place, the stain would not have gotten into the concrete to begin with.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Ditto. Acid.


----------

